# Redline Monobelt vs Raleigh XXIX (belt drive) vs HoneyBadger



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm looking to get back into biking, been riding muni for the past five years, we're moving to the West and I need a bike to get at those hard to reach places where a muni is just too tiring and slow.

Previous SS included a 29" Monocog, a 29" Bianchi Rita, and a 29" Vassago Jabberwocky. My favorite ride was the Monocog, great geometry, fun ride, I rode it with a carbon fork. I upgraded to the Rita for a lighter frame and better components, never felt like the frame rode as well as the Monocog. Upgraded to the Jabberwocky and I did not like the slack head angle at all, esp with a fork (Reba SL 100).

I'd like to get back to the Monocog, but I want a better frame, so I consided the Flight, but it is a little more slacker, so it doesn't have the tight agile feel. The Monobelt is the same geometry as the Monocog, but with a belt and Reba fork, so I was leaning that way when I saw the Raleigh...

My LBS had a 2011 XXIX, which has the longer chain stays and the old style belt drive. I was not that impressed, frame finish was poor, geometry is kinda odd; it had a very stretched out cockpit in comparison to a same size Monocog and it felt a llttle slack.

How do the newer XXIX compare to the Monobelt? I prefe to build my own wheels and assemble my own group, so would it be worth the extra $$ to get a frame, say a Spot Honeybadger and do my own thing? Is there a650 belt drive SS frameset out there that's not crazy expensive and similar in geoemetry to my beloved Monocog?

Sadly, no one locally has a Monocog or a Monobelt that I can try out.

So, I look to you my cycling brethren, for guidance 

I'm 6', 32"inseam, I believe I rode a 17.5" Monocog 29 back in 2006/7, I have a prernce for climbing and cruising, like tech stuff, top speed not a problem (I'm a unicyclist, doh!), but I reserve the right to add a geared hub if I wus out.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

First and foremost, why a belt drive? I realize it's pretty cool, but I would think the novelty would wear off fairly quick. Especially with the issues some have reported of noise, premature wear, etc. I would personally get a chaindrive, but that's just me.

I believe the Monobelt is newer (maybe been around for a year or so?). XXIX belt has been out longer, so maybe they have had more time to iron out some kinks. Sorry, but no help from me there, as I have no experience with belt nor want to get into it at this point.

I had a few Monocogs myself and they were great. Contrary to what you felt, I thought the Monocog Flight was much more agile than the Monocog. A degree less on the HT, but higher fork offset. The only thing I didn't like about the Flight was the rear tire clearance, which was pretty tight with 2.2". I also preferred the track ends of the Monocog instead of the sliding dropouts on the Flight.

As far as buying complete vs building, I would say with your skill level, get a frame and build up. Stock wheelsets are garbage and a lot of the components are mediocre. If you're going to want better components, it would be more cost-effective to build up.

I've heard good things about the Spot frames. But if you're looking for a more agile set up at a reasonable price, I would look at a Surly Karate Monkey. I loved my old Monocog, but the KM is definitely more agile and more compliant. I think you will love it if you like the Monocog (and if you also hated the Vassago, which I had one of those, too, and sold it within a few weeks).


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

First and foremost why not belt?


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Good points Phsycle, BUT, I wanna a belt drive, SO, let's focus people!

There a couple really nice high end belt drives like REEB, but I kinda wanna keep things on the down low as I got a bunch of $$ in munis and I just bought the wife a Fandango Tandem; nice ride 

I guess what I'm asking is whether the Raleigh and Redline frameset/fork sets are a good starting point, AND how does the Raleigh (short CS version) ride compared to the Monocog/Monobelt?

And another off the wall question... other than dropping my BB and slacking out my front end, can I realistically build this thing as a 650b? I would probably reduce the fork to 80mm. Is there a 650b belt drive frame or complete??


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

My 2009 Spot is still rocking the OEM belt and my '10 Specy Live hd commuter has the same belt. 
I am not light, I know how to spin and do mash every once in a while. Most importantly once the belt system is set up correctly, there are no problems, especially with the newest Centertrack belt system.

Oh, Ford Pintos all explode because of the gas tank location.


----------



## Gururyan (Mar 18, 2011)

A quick mention about the Spot frame and your 650 comment—I spoke to Spot specifically about the idea of making a HoneyBadger SS a 650b...no go. I forget the reasons, but it's not in the cards.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

JUNGLEKID5 said:


> First and foremost why not belt?


Belt is the answer to the question that no one is asking. Pick any belt drive bike you like. Now call every LBS in your town or city and tell them that your belt broke and you need a replacement. Come back here and tell us what the answers to these simple questions were.

1. Do you have the belt I need in stock?
2. How long will it take for my special order to arrive? (Without a belt you are not riding)
3. How much does the belt cost?

If you really want to have some fun ask these questions.

4. Do you have sprockets in stock so I can experiment with different gear ratios?
5. How much do they cost?
6. How long will it take for my special order to arrive?

Carry on with your regular programming.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Nurse Ben said:


> Good points Phsycle, BUT, I wanna a belt drive, SO, let's focus people!


My bad, NB. I somehow read your first post wrong. Thought you were looking for belt or chain driven frameset. Hope the belt works out for you. I really want to try one, but just can't seem to justify the $$ when the chain drive is working so well.


----------



## vack (Jan 2, 2003)

Nurse Ben. I had a Trek District, yes road/commuter type bike, but it was belt. I absolutely loved the belt, so quiet, so smooth, so awesome....buddy talked me into an actual road bike so I sold it.

However I've been lusting after a Belt MTB since then. Another poster did nail it on the head though. Do your homework and get the belt set up right. I'm not sure about the MonoBelt of XXIX, but I know the Honey Badger has a system were you can change the rear wheel out without loosing belt tension some how. That alone is HUGE with belts. I wish you luck with your search or purchase.


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

I recommend the XXIX. I got one super cheap and put a carbon fork on it. Im impressed so far.

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

I have an xxix and it is running strong. True it does take some time to set up but onece done it is great. The bike rides the north east tight nasty wet rocks and roots like a champ. The steel frame is bomb proof. Do your self a favor and get an xxix. The new xxix look sweet to.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Those were the two bikes on my list until I found the Honey Badger around the same price. I know it wasn't one of the choices but the Spot Brand Honey Badger has a lot of cool features. I ordered one today from my LBS.

https://spotbrand.com/bikes/product-page/honey-badger-ss/#reviews-anchor

All sizes can be bought on ebay for $1700 but my local bike shop was able to match it.

Spot Brand Honey Badger Review - YouTube


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

Awsome I hope you enjoy. Post picks asap


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

JUNGLEKID5 said:


> Awsome I hope you enjoy. Post picks asap


Added the pedals, changed out the seat post clamp for a quick release, and the grips for locking grips.


----------



## Clobber (Jan 13, 2010)

Can anyone tell me why Raleigh uses eccentric bottom bracket with a belt vs sliders?


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Clobber said:


> Can anyone tell me why Raleigh uses eccentric bottom bracket with a belt vs sliders?


From Sheldon Brown

"Eccentric bottom brackets are sometimes used on single bikes too, especially because they permit adjustment of chain tension without moving the rear axle. This is useful if the bicycle is fitted with a rear disc brake or an internal-geared hub."

I don't know if it is better or worse but I can certainly see some advantages to it. 
Overall though, I would just say it is a different way of doing things but I am sure it could be debated like the wheel size debate or the flat vs clipless debate. lol


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

The EBB on the Raleigh works great. Clean, grease, and tighten down the bolts evenly and its worry free. 

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------

